# Stocks



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Got up this morning, logged onto to my Schwab account, and sold almost 20% of my stocks. Since Trump was elected my portfolio which includes both retirement and non retirement savings is up almost 15% so really I just sold gains that I've enjoyed this year. It does make me smile to see the Stock Market rise and the leftist pundits again proven so wrong. I have no idea where things are going, but the stocks I sold were well above my target prices anyway. Now I just have to find something else to invest them in.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

You can invest into my " Health Fund " . Lord knows it needs help . LOL


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Staying put not selling anything. Stocks are in Mutual funds that work the market. It has worked well for me for 40 years not jumping off now.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> Staying put not selling anything. Stocks are in Mutual funds that work the market. It has worked well for me for 40 years not jumping off now.


Have you ever imagined what you'd do if you just knew Stocks were at their peak and it was time to go some where else? My problem is "where else" can one invest decent sums of money saved over long periods of time?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Real Estate can be a good vehicle for wealth preservation/enhancement. Caveat Emptor


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I actually reviewed my portfolio this morning considering selling some myself. The market has gone up so fast the last few weeks it has me concerned about how fast it could drop. The last few days Fox news has been warning that this up market could change rapidly. I'm heavy in health care and tech focusing on value stocks so I'm not up as much as you are but the stocks that have been growing the fastest are mostly the ones I've held for 10+ years so lots of capitol gains tax if sold.

I'm holding at this point but I may put some trailing stop orders to limit the damage if things drop before I notice.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I cost average. I can not predict the future . Cost averaging has allowed me to be invested make money and never in the end lost a dime in over 40 years. The works for me. It will carry me through retirement and still leave 3 child very happy with mom and dad. Should real SHTF plan B is in the vaults.


----------



## Economic Survivalist (Dec 21, 2016)

stowlin said:


> Got up this morning, logged onto to my Schwab account, and sold almost 20% of my stocks. Since Trump was elected my portfolio which includes both retirement and non retirement savings is up almost 15% so really I just sold gains that I've enjoyed this year. It does make me smile to see the Stock Market rise and the leftist pundits again proven so wrong. I have no idea where things are going, but the stocks I sold were well above my target prices anyway. Now I just have to find something else to invest them in.


Seems to me that gold and silver are relatively low. Might be a safe place to put it temporarily. Typically precious metals and stocks have an inverse relationship and seeing as the DOW is at a all time high Gold and Silver are low. Although, if you are looking for a better tax shelter real estate is great. I wouldn't say real estate is at a low (at least in my area) but if you invest for cash flow one can weather a low in real estate. Perhaps you hedge in Precious metals and wait for a "bust" market. Then you buy real estate or reinvest in stock at a low with your then appreciating gold and silver. I prefer real estate rentals as the tax benefits are massive and stock is taxed as capital gains. All in all, I think you are wise to get out of stocks right now. The environment right now is eerily similar to pre "housing bubble."


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I've already sold all my industrials, I guess I'll hang onto my small gold miner position until they get nationalized during the next crisis. I find it impossible to evaluate stocks classically with all the Fed manipulation of interest rates and currencies and high frequency robo-trading going on. I definitely sleep better being out of the market.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

I am a 401k investor. 
I split my accounts over a blend of large and small cap funds with a couple of the date target funds and one international fund. About 9 all together. Other than that my hard assets are in the safe. 
I dollar cost average also. I have rode out two major market corrections and not lost a cent. If you don't panic sell there is no losses. 
Invest in funds that back solid companies.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Stocks? yea, make sure you haven't neglected firearms, ammo, water, food and shelter.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Stocks? yea, make sure you haven't neglected firearms, ammo, water, food and shelter.


Stocks and 401k's are still prepping just not for SHTF


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

I am waiting for the market to tank again and scoop up some stocks, I have been eyeing Chipotle waiting for their Board to cannibalize itself

I used to invest a lot in small mining companies and biotech, also in weed farming ventures when I day traded. More like gambling but it was fun to pass the time sitting in FOB Go F--K Yourself in the middle of no where.

Only positions Ive held all my HY bond funds and MMFs, Vanguard and Columbia have decent average yields around 4% of investment as divs. Plus, at ~$10/share its a very low risk place to park some of your money

Been dabbling with P2P lending as well, its pretty slow like a CoD but everyone always needs money and LendingTree is at a very low default rate.

Looking into getting into some TIPS or municipal bonds, just to diversify a little bit, but again, still low risk stuff so not huge gains

...wish i never sold all my Ford stock

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I sold about 25% of my stocks last week taking capitol gains into account when selecting ones to sell. I'll keep an eye on things and hope to reinvest but I'm concerned about what happens when people realize that it takes time for economic reforms to make companies much more profitable.


----------

